# Horse jumping



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my third jumping lesson:




Its also on the critique section, so if you have any tips or whatever you can say 
Thanks everyone x :mrgreen:


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

You look absolutely beautiful considering this is only your third time! Your lower leg is pretty stable (something I have a problem with and I've been jumping for years) and you and your horse look very beautiful and soft. Your eyes are up and you are very focused. The only thing I would say right now is to work on your angles...sometimes you don't get to the jumps straight and you also sometimes seem a little lost on course. Or maybe it's just big. But keep up the good work!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Very well done!! Nice position and everything. I have to agree about the angles though. Don't cut the corners and it should help.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, i know my angles are a bit rubbish, me and my instructor are working on using all the space at the moment, so hopefully im a bit better now! Btw, this is my first time in the field 
Thanks for your comments! x


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Bump! x


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Very good job! Is that your horse?


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! And no (I wish!) I go to a stables to ride. I ride different horses but ride this horse mostly for jumping! x


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm jealous! I can't wait to go back to lessons! and he is very cute.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! Im sure you'll have some lessons soon lol ;-) x


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Hopefully! My riding instructor said she might have a spot after christmas


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

^ cool! I love my riding lessons lol.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Anything else I could improve on in the vid? I rode a horse that doesnt enjoy jumping on Thursday and we kept knocking the poles down, whats a way to get over the jump when the horse doesnt want to? (I had to really encourage her and even when I got him over she hesitated?) x


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

You have to keep leg on all through the course, up to the base of every fence. A crop helps, to tap her if she starts ignoring your leg or hold on the side she runs out on if she does that. Keep a brisk trot or canter...you should feel like she's cantering "up" into your hands, is light on her feet, so she can spring over the jumps. She has to trust to you get her safely over the fences...riding assertively and telling her that she _must_ go over will help her understand that you know what you're doing and will make sure she gets over safely. Understand when a refusal is your fault though (bad approach, wrong angle, not centered to the jump, etc) and don't punish her for it if it's your fault. I think based on watching your video maybe you aren't getting her straight to the fences so she is not in a comfortable position to jump. Make sure you keep your eyes up all the time, looking at your next fence, so you can direct her as best as you can. Use your legs, not your hands, to guide her. Remeber, your hands control her head and the bend of her neck, but your legs control the most vital parts--her body and legs! You cannot get away with a bad approach to a jump on a timid jumper...I know from experience. It teaches you a lot but can be frustrating! Just keep with it though...she will teach you a lot even though she will be harder and less comfortable to ride.

Also, some horses are hesitant to jump if the rider is pulling on them or hitting them on the back when they land...is your position good over jumps on this horse? It looked great on your video but maybe this horse's movement/saddle put you into a different position. All horses have different feeling jumps. Make sure to grab mane or slip the reins if you have to to avoid pulling her in the mouth if you get a bad jump...even professionals have to do it sometimes, and it pays off. Your horse will thank you and trust you more knowing that when you cannot hold a position, she can trust you to still give her the best jump possible. 


Also make sure that when you are "encouraging" her you are not leaning forward and flapping your arms at her...this is a big fault I see with beginning jumpers. Keep your upper body and arms still and just use your legs, seat (and crop if need be) to keep her going. If you lean forward and get unbalanced she will just get confused, unbalanced and even frustrated because you cannot direct or balance her well and will refuse and hit poles even more. Especially with a timid jumper, you need to STAY BACK and quietly but firmly encourage them on.

Hope this helps! Let me know if anything didn't make sense...


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you! I dont think its my position as I (think) im quite light on the horses back when I go forward. My instructor says shes quite green and is obviously not a jumper, but I still want to get her over! I'm not going to stop until I get her over once without knocking a pole down lol. x
Thanks for helping


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

You're welcome. Sounds like you're pretty on top of things already though.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks! I rode today and it was magic! I was riding the horse in the video (I love him) and it was snowing and we went into this barn to ride. It was really magical
:-D


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry everyone! I had to delete the vid 
sorry x


----------



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Why?? Haha I just found out that you can't enter a post under 6 characters. I wonder why they do that.


----------



## olliexmas (Nov 14, 2010)

lol, i know its annoying. My account was messing up so I thought it would be easier to delete it all! I still have the vid, just not on YouTube (-;


----------

